# Kitchenaid 8'' Dough Roller Attachment



## drammer (Mar 30, 2009)

I came across this video for a Kitchenaid 8'' Dough Roller Attachment but can't find any other information about it at all. Does anyone know about it? Is it only in the States?
Thanks in advance.

YouTube - Home Show 2008: Kitchen Aid Dough Roller Attachment


----------



## drammer (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok found the answer. Apparently KA suspended the development of the roller indefinitely.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Dang, that looked good. 
I have the pasta roller but it is narrow.


----------



## drammer (Mar 30, 2009)

Exactly I thought it would be a low cost method of making small batches of Welsh Pasties and similar things.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Neat idea, lots of potential: Small pizzas, pie crusts and other items. Looks like a pasta roller on steroids.

I can also see why KA has stopped RD on it too: The rollers. In order to roll out pizza dough you'd have to have the rollers a good 1/2" to 3/4" wide--wide enough to get a finger or hand caught in there.....


----------



## drammer (Mar 30, 2009)

Very good point. 
When I was a child I had my arm sucked in by the old style washing machine with the rollers on it to squeeze out the water. My arm went in up to my elbow. Just one of the many things that happened to freak out dear mom. 
Since I am prone to this kind of accident, maybe I'm lucky KA doesn't make it.


----------

